# Staining Oak Doors



## Flikka (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi,

We had 4 solid oak doors installed this week that need to be finished. They are a combo of red,white and a greenish tinged oak. I want them to be dark brown in colour and know that I don't want to varathane them. I would like to stain and wax them.....I think. Any reason why I shouldn't? And any recommendations on stain? Briwax has been suggested to me as the type of wax to use. Are there waxes available that are a stain and wax together? 

Thanks
Mary


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I just wanted to welcome you to the site. I've never worked with Briwax but have done plenty of sanding sealer and laquer. Hopefully someone comes along and offers some other suggestions.


----------



## eastend (Dec 30, 2006)

one of the reasons you finish a door is to protect it from moisture/light, both things that could degrade the wood over time.
According to Bob Flexner, in "Understanding Wood Finishing" ( _a book I_ _highly recommend_) a wax finish is the *least* protective of any finish, and is almost like having no finish on the wood .
A step up from there would be an oil finish that's waxed, if you want that look.
Also, be sure to seal all six sides of the door (includes top, bottom , and side edges)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to welcome you to the site Flikka. Are you in Europe somewhere also? just guessing because of the way you spelled "colour".
If you are in England or any highly humid environment you should consider that when you pick a finish. Other than that I can't help you much in the finish department.


----------



## Flikka (Apr 17, 2007)

lol and here I thought it was just us Canadians that spelled colour the correct way.  

Thank-you for the welcomes.

I was also looking at tung oil as a finish but when I was told about the wax (from a friend that uses it) I was thinking it would be less messy and easier overall to do the wax. We're not too humid in the great white north other than in the summer but then we have the air on to combat that. But.......I do want the better finish on them so I guess I'm back to tung oil after I stain.

I've been reading about conditioning as well though it seems to be mostly for pine. What are your thoughts on that......could it hurt?

I've added a picture of one of the doors.

Hmmm I thought I added a picture.

 I found it!

Thanks
Flikka


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I would post your door here for ya Flikka . . . eh?  You can make your images much bigger than this BTW. the max file sizes are listed in the "manage attachments" box.


----------



## WmRios (Aug 28, 2007)

*Staining red oak stair treads to match tigerwood floor*

Will someone help me to figure out how to stain unfinished red oak stair treads 22 of them to be exact ....to match a pre-finished tigerwood floor we just installed.... either customer or builder somehow didn't think that matching tigerwood treads would be a better option.... but I am asked to make it work. What stain is best, aniline dyes etc. 
Thanks in advance for your replies.
:thumbsup:


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Whoever built those doors for you*

didn't do you any favors. There doesn't seem to have been any great attempt to match the wood in the door parts. Having said that, wood conditioners are normally used for woods that do not accept stain evenly which does not include oak, or so I've been schooled. No first hand knowledge because I only work with walnut and oak. With regard to an easy and relilable sealer, I use lacquer over the stain almost exclusively. It sprays on easily and dries quickly. The only place I deviate is in table and dresser tops where the added protection of polyurethane is called for.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Flikka said:


> Hi,
> Are there waxes available that are a stain and wax together?
> Thanks
> Mary



If you don't want a film finish over your stain like varnish, polyurethane, or lacquer, there are other choices. You can use an oil based stain. When that has dried, you can use a mixture of BLO (boiled linseed oil), or Tung oil, heat it in a double boiler, and mix in paraffin (wax). You can experiment with the quantities. It will produce a nice finish. You can also experiment with mixing an oil based stain in either of the oils, and add or not the paraffin. Just a note about the two mentioned oils. The BLO will have a tendency to darken while the Tung will not.


----------

